# Six gaps century



## taar44 (Jun 16, 2002)

Hello. Just wondering if anyone here is thinking of doing the tough six gaps century up in Dahlonega, GA at the end of Sept. Also, if anyone has done it before, please post something about how tough it is so i can start to look for my preferred funeral plot. Thanks.


----------



## MWT (Nov 12, 2002)

It's seriously hard. Well over 10,000 ft of climbing. Make sure to bring enough food, drink frequently and BE SURE to have low gearing. Hogpen Gap requires a 39 x 27 for most people to ride comfortable - at a minimum.


----------



## Speedi Pig (Apr 18, 2004)

*Agree with WMT*

It's very hard. Had a teammate a couple of years ago who said it's harder than the Assault on Mt. Mitchell. I've only done Six Gap, but I'm skeptical about his statement. In any case, you know it's hard if anyone would even use Mt. Mitchell as a comparison.

The climbs: 1st Neels - long but not impossibly steep...my personal favorite...rated as a cat. 2 at tour de GA. 2nd Jacks - I find it boring, but it's harder than it looks on the profile. 3rd Unicoi - short, a bit steeper than Neels, but not really too hard. 4th Hogpen - the grand daddy of the race...lots of ups with some downs...extended pitches (150 - 200 meters) at around 15%...watch the descent, basically 2 miles straight down (doesn't turn much) at a pretty consistent 15%+...pretty hard NOT to exceed 50 mph here; I've heard of speeds exceeding 60...rated as a cat. 1 by the UCI. 5th Wolfpen - probably the second hardest climb of the ride, very twisty road through the woods...rated cat. 2 by the UCI. 6th Woody - very moderate 1.5 mile climb followed by gentle a 5 miles descent. After that you still have 10 - 12 miles of rollers to get back to town.

You should still have some really good "road art" leftover from the Tour de GA on Hogpen, Wolfpen, and Neels. Road surfaces on Jacks, Hogpen, and Woldpen (especially Jacks and Hogpen) are very rough (good pavement...just rough) making the climbs that much harder.

Other tips: register early. I think they've gone to pre-registration only. There will be 1,500 other people out there. Get there early too. You have never seen such gridlock in a sleepy little north GA twon at 5:30 AM on a Sunday. Good Luck!!


----------



## taar44 (Jun 16, 2002)

Thanks for the replies guys. I am not that strong a climber. Would you say getting a triple is a must? Thanks.


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

This is one of my regular rides (well, 3 Gap). I'm a poor climber, and I can do everything but Hogpen in a 39-23. I break out my old bike with a triple for Hogpen. The climb is as bad as everyone says.


----------



## taar44 (Jun 16, 2002)

Sadlebred said:


> This is one of my regular rides (well, 3 Gap). I'm a poor climber, and I can do everything but Hogpen in a 39-23. I break out my old bike with a triple for Hogpen. The climb is as bad as everyone says.


*Gulp*. Taar seriously considering getting a triple on his bike


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

*cheaper to...*

It's cheaper to buy an XT or LX mountain bike rear derailleur and a 12-34 cassette. Rather than having to get a new bottom bracket, crankset, left shifter, front derailleur....try that. If you run the gear rations at www.sheldonbrown.com, you will find a 39-34 is similar to a 32-27.


----------



## TNSquared (Apr 30, 2003)

*Ditto*



Sadlebred said:


> It's cheaper to buy an XT or LX mountain bike rear derailleur and a 12-34 cassette. Rather than having to get a new bottom bracket, crankset, left shifter, front derailleur....try that. If you run the gear rations at www.sheldonbrown.com, you will find a 39-34 is similar to a 32-27.


Easy and inexpensive (relatively) conversion, although I go with an 11-32 XT cassette. You'll also probably need a new chain to accomodate the long cage derailluer and large cog. That 32 cog looks huge on a road bike, but it can be a life saving bail-out gear if you climb like I do (poorly.)


----------



## taar44 (Jun 16, 2002)

T - 3 days to go. Goodluck to all doing this ride!


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

*nope*

Although I train in the gaps probably Feb-July, I am doing cyclocross specific training this time of year for cross season. We have a great series here in GA www.georgia-cross.com. No mountains to climb in cross!


----------

